# Brake light and rear Anti-lock brake lights on Ford Explorer



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Brake light and rear Anti-lock brake light on Ford Explorer*










Recently my Brake light and rear Anti-lock brake light are on, on my Ford Explorer XL 1992 whenever after I start the vehicle.. I am sure parking brake is not on cause I have pulled the parking brake handle fully up on left hand side. Never happened before until recently.

What you think could be wrong and how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

They should be able to hook up a scanner to see if it set any codes.

I assume you have checked the brake fluid level.

BG


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess this is on the low side ?-












I should add some brake fluid ? Maybe that is the problem ?

Maybe I should get Mr. Lube to check the fluids when I get an oil change soon. I think they will top up all fluids and can do a scan without charging extra, right ? Last time I went into Mr. Lube for an oil change, my engine light was on in my Ford escort they used scanner.
All it needed was a reset and the light did not stay on anymore and they didn't charge me anything extra for doing that.
What would Ford Dealership have charged me if I went into Ford Dealership to do it ?
The cost would be scary.

Thanks




Basementgeek said:


> They should be able to hook up a scanner to see if it set any codes.
> 
> I assume you have checked the brake fluid level.
> 
> BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A tad low it may mean you need brake pads, as the pads wear the pistons move farther out thus dropping the level in the master cylinder.
On newer 4 wheel anti-lock you can have a bad sensor reading and set the yellow light but the other 3 wheels will keep working, when something happens to effect more then 1 wheel it'll set both the red and yellow warning lights.
That year should only have rear anti-lock brakes so it may just mean that the ABS is not working.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The brakes still should operate just fine, assuming you have shoes/pads that are OK, just won't have the anti lock feature.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes and no, with abs the need for a rear brake limiter became unneeded(pickups and SUV's), so under light rear load conditions the rear brakes will lock up faster then you are used to.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I took my vehicle to Mr. Lube . They said a scanner only checks red engine light. Won't check codes for brake lights or rear abs. Thanks





Basementgeek said:


> They should be able to hook up a scanner to see if it set any codes.
> 
> I assume you have checked the brake fluid level.
> 
> BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They would be wrong, their scanner must be a OBDII engine scan tool.
You need a shop with a full system diagnostic scan tool.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My suggestion is have the brakes inspected by a qualified person or shop and make sure they clean the abs sensors on all 4 wheels, if pads/shoes need replaced, replace them, then check the fluid level and top it off, and have the abs computer and mechanism serviced.
Around here I have people come to my house because I do brakes in my driveway for them and if the abs light is on around here that usually means the salt air has corroded the surface on the sensor, I clean it and the light goes out. I've been told by brake shops that the corroded sensors are a Hampton Roads thing because of the salt air and water water everywhere


----------

